# How to slow down motor



## maureenpr (Feb 15, 2007)

I've made my first large prop. A witch stirring a cauldron. My only problem is that I'm using an AC shiatsu massager as my motor, and it goes way too fast. I'd like to slow it down by about half the speed. Is there a way I can rig a dimmer switch to the plug?? Has anyone done this before??


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

I believe it should work. I had run an electric chair prop with an electric drill/cam on a dimmer (Used for the push button on/off). But if I turned the dimmer, it did slow down the electric drill. 

If it doesn't (for some reason) work with your motor, you'll have a dimmer for another adjustable prop. 

Kerry


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

By the way, Maureen, 

I made my stirring witch and cauldron using a tint mixer motor (used at paint stores to agitate their colorants) I used to work for a paint company, and we always had extras from other stores closing, etc. Maybe you could work out a deal with the manager of your local paint distributor if the dimmer idea doesn't fit your needs. Tell them it's for a charity event for Halloween...or something and you may score a freebie. 

Kerry


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Maureenpr,
Wolfstone's site shows how to build a dimmer box, and lists a couple of plug-n-play devices. Take a look here:
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/dimbuy_CommercialDimmer.html


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Make sure you use a dimmer designed for electric motors, a regular lamp dimmer will ruin your motor. I think a ceiling fan speed control would work. Something like the speed control on the page Otaku posted would probably be best.


----------



## maureenpr (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks, guys!!


----------

